# delete my account



## VietVincent (Nov 23, 2008)

can an admin delete this account?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 23, 2008)

...Could we have a reason why?


----------



## Banger (Nov 23, 2008)

Had the account for 24 hours and you want it deleted? Would have saved everyone a lot of time if you never made the account.


----------



## Cablephish (Nov 23, 2008)

Give it to him admin. Quick and painless, lol.

You oughtta have a worthwhile reason, like at the stroke of 12, you'll spam like a werewolf.


----------



## FinalDanish (Aug 21, 2009)

Would a moderator or administrator please delete my account or rename it if you do not want to take the time to delete it. Though I would prefer you delete it entirely.

Reason, I just have not been using the site (note this being the first post).

If you need to prove that the creator of the account is requesting deletion, you may e-mail my registered address as verification. I will respond in the manner requested in order to delete the account.

Hopefully though a moderator will see this post. I did not want to create a new thread and so I just posted in this extremely old thread.

In the future, I suggest adding a delete account option somewhere in the profile manager. It should include an e-mail verification system in order to ensure the proper person is requesting deletion. This way the deletion of an account is more user friendly and does not require a moderator to waste his or her time performing this gruesome action.

Also sorry for bumping this topic near the head of this subforum. It is always a sad day when a member leaves its forum. Don't cry! jk

Happy gaming everyone, and do not think ill of me. I never thought ill of you.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 21, 2009)

2jb589y589v
copy that
set it as pass




Lol seriously just leave if you really wanna


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 21, 2009)

just not log in if you want. Im sure the admins has set an auto-cleaning in a website like this one to clean un-used accounts or topics. On second note, This site's admins do cleaning old topics manually.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 21, 2009)

:/ I suggested twice after around 6 months difference that it would be good to have a board dedicated for Wii/GBA/NDS/Other help for guests. Because there are around 1500 guests browsing this site with less registered. It could maybe take alot of stress off the server what with all the new accounts being made and not being used. Though I guess it would also be good to have a pm sent to people with around 1 post, no avatar maybe and inactive for long times saying that their account will be deleted if they don't respond.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 21, 2009)

it would really a pain if an admin will do that manually. I guess, it would be a bot who will send them PMs. I second to the suggestion about PMs on members with less activity


----------



## tripellex (Aug 21, 2009)

Seriously, whats the point of deleting it? Just dont use it.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> it would really a pain if an admin will do that manually. I guess, it would be a bot who will send them PMs. I second to the suggestion about PMs on members with less activity


Yeah, like a bot that pm's and if there is no reply to it then it gets deleted.


----------



## zuron7 (Aug 21, 2009)

This thread is old.
Just don't use it.


----------

